# FREEBIE: RootzWiki Wallpaper by WJD Designs



## wjddesigns (Jun 10, 2011)

I wanted to show some support and throw out this wallpaper for everyone that loves RootzWiki like I do. I love this community and I hope everyone has a great day! Enjoy!









(640x480) Above

http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/4563/rootzwikiwallpaperwjd.png
(1920x1200) Above

View attachment 351​


----------



## johnjutrasii (Jun 6, 2011)

Sweet!










Sent from my Droid X running the cm4dx nightlies!


----------



## wjddesigns (Jun 10, 2011)

johnjutrasii said:


> sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome!


----------



## coltzfan (Jun 6, 2011)

Love it


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

ya thats prettyful :-D


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

Would it be ok if we included this WP in our WP app? with credits of course


----------

